# Gonna get me a Tractor!!



## TJ-Bill (Jul 27, 2011)

In celebration of my 1000th post I figured I'd bite the bullet and go get myself a Tractor. I was at the dealer and had my eye on a nice 50 hp M Series Kubota then I went inside and found out the price.. 

SOOOO.. In my real life I'll be lookign to spend about $5-6K on an older tractor.. I'm looking for 1 with a loader and I plan to put a blower on the back come winter. I know this is a loader question but I'm looking for advice on what to buy and what to stay away from. I know I know it's like a 16 year old asking a bunch of guys at the Bar what kind of car he should buy! But I'm know crap about tractors, all I know is I want a good make so I can buy parts when the 40 Yr/old thing breaks down. 

I'm calling a guy tomorrow about a 75' International , 60 hp with a loader. I wouldn't even know how to turn it on. If I go to look at it I'll bring help!~uttahere2:


----------



## runandjump (Jul 27, 2011)

Ha! I'm with ya on this. I have been doing the same thing with Kubota, Kiote and JD and talk about sticker shock.Needles to say I'm still with-out a tractor. I will be following this very closely.


----------



## Maplekid (Jul 27, 2011)

My short answer: JD is going to cost more for the name and parts are going to be more. For 5-6k your going to be looking at 60s-80s 2wd tractors. They are probably going to be gas. Deseils are way more fuel effecient and have way more power, try to find one. What are you going to be doing with the tractor. This will determine if you need a 25hp tractor or a 65hp tractor. If you go to look at a tractor try to bring a friend that is knowlegeable about tractors or is a mechanic. It will save you money in the long run.


----------



## loadthestove (Jul 27, 2011)

Do you really need a 60 hp tractor ?From what I know about tractors this is a decent sized machine.I (actually it dads) have a kubota b8200 4 wheel drive.It is only 19 hp and more than fits our needs.we have a 6 ft grader blade,five foot finish mower as well as a lift boom for the three point hitch.There is a bucket attachment for it but we have never really decided we need it.

The tractor is an 1986 model .Dad purchased it in 88 .other than maintence and a $35 fuel lift pump we have done nothing to the tractor.

you may want to consider something smalller to get in your price range.An old farmer once told me"you can take a small tractor and do a big job,it just takes a little longer".


----------



## dingeryote (Jul 27, 2011)

Kubota is cheap. Price out a 95hp Orchard Tractor from Case or Deere sometime. How the hell anything so little can get that damn expensive is a crime.

5-6K for a used Tractor with a loader, means high hours and needing plenty of work, tires, and likely an overhaul. 
That's a tight budget.

Things to look for are tires(You think car tires are expensive? LOL!), worn out clutch, fussy gearboxes and PTO's., Hydraulics needing major work, rims rusted through from chloride, leaky fuel system, noisy injector pump, etc..

Most things are make and model dependant, so holler when ya have tone lock on one.

We have Marco. If it's a Tractor, he's cussed it while working on it.LOL!!


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Blazer (Jul 28, 2011)

I'll tell you what tractor I have and maybe you can use it as a guideline. I have an early 70's model JD 4020 diesel with a hydraulic loader. 40 year old tractor- worth about $10K plus maybe $2K for the loader. These things really hold their value due to the price of new models. When cutting wood, I use the loader and chain to raise one end of the fallen tree so that I can buck it up off the ground. This is about a 95 HP tractor, and its all will do to lift one end of a 40' ash tree up. But it would be plenty powerful enough to lift 12' sections of logs. I also like to load bucked logs in the bucket to haul to the splitting site, I can dump them and not have to unload by hand. Its also handy to use the loader bucket to push brush up into a pile if you are cutting up whole trees. The size of the tractor you buy will depend on what you will be using it for. 

Diesel is by far the best, but you will need to plug the block heater in for a couple of hours to get it started in the winter. Not to scare you, but an engine overhaul on a tractor like this can run $3-5K. Labor rates at a dealer can run well over $ 100 per hour. 

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Rigwelder (Jul 28, 2011)

well here is my 2 cents worth. I have a new holland tractor that is 40 hp four wheel drive all the way up to a 9400 john deere that is is 340 hp. If you are gonna be using it around the house to load wood and general home maintenance work i would go with a two wheel drive 60 ish horse power tractor. Now alot of guys on here are gonna think that is a big machine. it is but in the seventies and early eighties there where a lot of tractors made in this size range and the are pretty reasonable in price(within your budget). plus parts are everywhere for them. Also when you get in this size tractor you will b able to lift over 2000 pounds with the loader and that is very handy. Shingles? stones for a patio? sod? lots and lots of things come in a one ton package. something to think about. My 40 horse will not lift 2000 pounds and it gets real annoying having to unload alittle by hand to pick up or having to get another tractor from somewhere else. (lucky i have that option) Also i said two wheel drive. Alot of guys arent gonna like this idea either. But really if you cant get somewhere in two wheel drive you really dont need to be in there. but in snow you will do fine. Lots of ruts and headache. A stuck tractor is not fun at all to get out. Plus a few wheel weights makes these tractor great in alot of conditions anyway. And more than likely when you buy one the will come with the right weights! you said that you are gonna want to put a blower on this thing you might wanna do alittle research and see what kind of pto speed the ones in your price range will need. There are two speed 540 and 1000. Today 1000 is usually only on larger tractors but in the past it was on smaller ones to. just something to look at. Hate to buy a 540 and snow blowers run 1000? I dont know? we don't get near enough snow down here to need a blower. and one more thing to look at. on the loader. are its hydraulics designated for the loader? or are they ran to the back of the tractor and you use your rear remote controls to operate it? Either way they work well. but me personally i like to b able to run my loader and rear remotes at the same time. I have it in my head to build a pull type hydraulic skidder to go on my tractor. that way i can lift a log with the bucket and one with the skidder and take two logs at a time saving time and money. anyway after all of that i hope that i may have giving you a few thing to think about in you situation. and like many others have said take someone that is familiar with these things. although most are very simple somethings you just dont want to mess with. Clutches and transmissions mainly. alot tractors pretty much get taken in two parts to change these parts and int gets real expensive.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jul 28, 2011)

Subscribing.


----------



## TJ-Bill (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys.

I'm going to look at this tonight.

International 624 - Fredericton Farming Equipment For Sale - Kijiji Fredericton Canada.

I'll be bring a buddy along, he's a farmer and had 3 tractors.


----------



## cedarfarms (Jul 28, 2011)

i'd stick to any of the major brands when buying older equipment, ford jd ih mf etc 
and have a dealer in your area when you do need parts. 
i have a newer version of one of these, been good tractor for me 

MASSEY FERGUSON TRACTOR - Saint John Farming Equipment For Sale - Kijiji Saint John Canada. 

its smaller brother the 135 is also a good machine


----------



## hanniedog (Jul 28, 2011)

That 624 is a European made tractor I believe. They can be a bear to get parts for and have oddball fitting sizes. Check with Marco to get the straight poop.


----------



## cnice_37 (Jul 28, 2011)

I wasn't in the market but fell into a Kubota B2100, 21HP 3 cylinder diesel, 4wd, hst with FEL only. Nice little machine and the reason I bought it was the price, old timer only wanted $6k on a 1998 machine with 530hours.

They are around for good deals, but not for the HP you want at that price target.

Try auctions, they are your best bet.

It would kind of help to know what you will be using it for.


----------



## the Aerialist (Jul 28, 2011)

*There is only one small tractor to consider for tree work ...*

Here is my Steiner 430 MaxMax, a real bad dog with 8 wheels. Blows your compact JD out of the water and drags it all over the lot.







The Steiner is great for tight spots and doesn't tear up the turf like a skid steer or bigger tractor would:

[video=youtube;Ngj_06h5LCI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ngj_06h5LCI[/video]


----------



## OhioGregg (Jul 28, 2011)

Rigwelder gave some great advice!!!

I have a 1975 Ford 5000, diesel, 65hp. I would love to get rid of the old after market cab, and get a set of fenders for it, and a loader. There is a local machinery dealer that has a Ford 727 loader that would be a perfect match for this tractor. Used farm type tractors of this size and age with a loader, will probably fall right into your price range. They have enough "umpf" to do most jobs, that the smaller compacts might not. Good luck in your quest!!! 







Gregg,


----------



## cedarfarms (Jul 28, 2011)

hanniedog is right, the 624 and 724 also where made in germany. a friend has one, although its been a good tractor for him finding some parts is difficult. wrecking yards are about the only option. the only beef i have with the thousand series fords is to slow tractor hydraulics to run a front end loader.


----------



## cedarfarms (Jul 28, 2011)

some info on the 624 

TractorData.com International Harvester 624 tractor information


----------



## jags (Jul 28, 2011)

Not necessarily the one you are looking at, but that size of international makes for a nice chore tractor. The FEL on those are usually pretty workable as well. You may also want to look into the late 60s-80s Case CK series of tractors. I personally have a 580 CK backhoe (not all have a backhoe) that runs about 45 HP that is a working maniac. Its old, worn out, mega hours and will STILL get the job done. Plus the CK series has an industrial loader, unlike a farm loader (like was mentioned on the Deere 4020). It will typically outlift 2:1 a standard loader. Used ones are all over the place. Case must have made millions of the darn things. Oh, and many are a shuttle drive forward/reverse. You pick the gear and foward/reverse is a flip of the lever. When it comes to bucket work, it is the BEST. Period. 

Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 28, 2011)

Guys mention the lack of parts for the 624, never worked on one, but I'll take their word for it.

Used Tractors For Sale at TractorHouse.com: John Deere Tractors, used farm tractors and farm equipment, tractors for sale, Case IH, New Holland, Agco, Kubota only showed one tractor under 7K in NB, and that was a compact with a loader.

Found a couple on autotrader of all places:

Massey 165 industrial with the world's ugliest half cab, comes with tire chains: Used 1969 MASSEY-FERGUSON Industial 165 for Sale In FREDERICTON, NB - 4544803 - autoTRADER.ca

IH 434, a little smaller than the 624 you're looking at, but a Doncaster (England) built tractor, and parts are easier to get. Loader and tire chains, and a snow blower: Used 1971 International Harvester 434 for Sale In FREDERICTON, NB - 5204566 - autoTRADER.ca I'd give this one a look if I were you.

Most common stuff to look at on most any tractor is - oil leaks, small ones are no big deal, but replacing hoses gets expensive. Motor starts/runs without excessive smoke. Older diesels will commonly have a bit of bluish smoke till they warm up, and a pump that's twisted up a bit will smoke black under load, but white smoke (head gasket) or blue smoke after warmup (rings, etc) can mean engine work soon.

Clutch should engage and disengage smoothly, and not slip. Brakes should be in good working order (both sides - most tractors have a brake pedal for each rear wheel to help with turning). A brake job on a tractor can be expensive, as many of them are inside the axle housing and take a lot of work to get to.

3 point hitch, hydraulics and PTO - the 3 pt should lift what it's rated for or close to it, and hold it up while running/moving around. Many older tractors the 3pt will settle - sometimes quickly, after the motor is off. ALWAYS lower 3pt equipment before getting off the tractor, running or not! Hydraulics should lift smoothly - a lot of chatter means low oil or a problem with the oil pickup, weak or no lift means hyd pump is shot and could be a spendy fix (some are inside the transmission/rearend). PTO should start up fairly smoothly and not slip, if the tractor you're buying is at a dealer, ask em if they have a dyno and if it's been on it. Most shop dynos are PTO, and any problems will show up quickly at full load. PTO should stop when turned off. Many older tractors, it's common for the PTO brake to not work anymore, it can take a long time for something with a lot of rotating mass to slow down, but it should come to a complete stop.

Wheels and tires were mentioned above, but I'll say it again: Tractor tires ain't cheap! Worn out rear tires will go a long time for occasional use, and with chains will go about anywhere. Bad weatherchecking can mean a failure soon, regardless of tread. If tires (usually rear only) are filled with fluid for more weight, watch for rusted rims, especially around the valve stems. I've patched em before, but it's a lot of work (tire needs to come off), and it depends on finding some good metal left on the rim to weld to, as well as a little fabrication knowhow.

Loader and bucket: Buckets get dinged up and patched up, but if it's real twisted, it's gonna suck to work with. New buckets aren't real cheap, but they are an option. Loader arms take a beating, and it's not uncommon to see repair welds on em. A good job, preferably with a reinforcment plate used, isn't a big deal, but a lot of cracks that haven't been fixed, or caveman looking fixes should be avoided. Look closely at all the pivot points for excessive wear, cracking, etc. Like mentioned above, buckets can settle, sometimes faster than you'd think. Keep em on the ground if you're not at the wheel. Oh - and PLEASE don't drive around with the dang thing way up in the air! Keep it within a couple feet of the ground unless you need to go higher, and you're a lot less likely to roll the tractor over.

Yup, I've written another tractor book. I probably still missed something, and someone's sure to correct me on something, but it gives ya a few points to ponder.


----------



## TJ-Bill (Jul 28, 2011)

Cool thanks Steve.. 

Lots to think about. I'm going to take a look at this one tonight, I gotta start somewhere.


----------



## farmerboybill (Jul 28, 2011)

*Maybe I'm color blind but ...*

Steve in NW WI gives a very good overview on what to look for. If you know very little about tractors, a knowledgeable friend along for the ride is invaluable.

A little of my opinion on what to consider - Unless you KNOW a dead manufacturer's tractor inside and out, are willing to learn, or have a very good friend that does, I'd avoid it. IH has been dead since the 80's when Case bought them. They were killed a second time in the late 90's when New Holland bought Case and even deep-sixed the IH name. They made several good tractors (dunno 'bout the 624), but they're gone and parts get harder to find every year. 

You pay more for Deere because Deere is still alive and mostly supports their past products. You can still go into a Deere dealership and get parts (may not be the best bang for your buck, but they're THERE) on Deere tractors made in the 50's. You can buy a 4020, but they're a very high tractor - good for clearance and great for field work, but not so good in the woods. I'd be looking for utility machines. You give up a little clearance, but you'll have a more stable machine that will fit under and around trees better. I prefer to mow pasture in and around the woods with my 2040 and 6 foot mower vs. my 4430 and 10 foot mower.

Good luck with whatever machine you buy.


----------



## brncreeper (Jul 28, 2011)

I like my 4020 and 720 loader. My dad's 756 gas and Bushhog loader is also very handy. In the picture we were moving 96round bales, about 1400lbs. each. I could haul 9 bales at a time.
View attachment 192299


----------



## woodman6666 (Jul 28, 2011)

Rig welder and Steve are pretty much right on the only thing I would add is that anything made in china is junk. Stay away from kioti and mahindra and any of those goofy names, Kubota is decent I prefer JD or IH also newholland is decent. heck an old M farmall with loader might work. Watch farm auctions in your area especially the ones where the oldtimer is gettin out of farming and selling all of his equipment there you will find what you are seeking, and when you do go to his place a day or so before the auction and talk to the old timer and run it some. Good luck


----------



## PA Plumber (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice to see this thread.

The Cat in my avatar sold a couple of weeks ago. Kinda Bittersweet. 

Have been look'n at 'Bota myself, but they are salty. 
The M59 has caught my attention. Would think it'd include a restroom, with full jacuzzi bath, at the price they are asking.

Guess I'll keep looking for now.


----------



## TreePointer (Jul 28, 2011)

TJ-Bill, what's your intended use? All know for sure is that you want to put a rear snow blower on it. 

Rear snowblower for how big of a driveway/lot?
Moving firewood?
Skidding logs?
Finish mowing? Brush cutting (brush hogging)? *How big of an area?*
Plowing/planting/harvesting?
Livestock?
Other?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 28, 2011)

woodman6666 said:


> Rig welder and Steve are pretty much right on the only thing I would add is that anything made in china is junk. Stay away from kioti and mahindra and any of those goofy names, Kubota is decent I prefer JD or IH also newholland is decent. heck an old M farmall with loader might work. Watch farm auctions in your area especially the ones where the oldtimer is gettin out of farming and selling all of his equipment there you will find what you are seeking, and when you do go to his place a day or so before the auction and talk to the old timer and run it some. Good luck


 
Careful now.... Or I'll send pics of the Kioti DK65 getting the 4640 out of a real jam... In the 65 hp class, I'd put the one I got up against ANY other. 1100 hours and counting... Just saying... 
:confident:


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 28, 2011)

I'd rather have a 20 HP 4x4 than a 50 HP 2x4.

If you want a JD without the price, get an early to late 80s Yanmar. They made the JDs.

Here's a few decent machines in NH.

Ford 1910 Compact Utility 4x4 Diesel Tractor Loader
**BOLENS TRACTOR**
Same Tractor 4x4 With Cab
kubota 1750 tractor loader diesel 4x4
1997 NEW HOLLAND-FORD 1725 TRACTOR


----------



## rancher2 (Jul 28, 2011)

farmerboybill said:


> Steve in NW WI gives a very good overview on what to look for. If you know very little about tractors, a knowledgeable friend along for the ride is invaluable.
> 
> A little of my opinion on what to consider - Unless you KNOW a dead manufacturer's tractor inside and out, are willing to learn, or have a very good friend that does, I'd avoid it. IH has been dead since the 80's when Case bought them. They were killed a second time in the late 90's when New Holland bought Case and even deep-sixed the IH name. They made several good tractors (dunno 'bout the 624), but they're gone and parts get harder to find every year.
> 
> ...


 This is so true. I work on a fair amount of tractors for people and parts are a real problem for the older tractors that there companys have sold out or are completely gone like white. Stay with John deere they hold there value and you can get parts.


----------



## JimmyT (Jul 28, 2011)

*4wd*

TJ-Bill, whatever you get just make sure it is four wheel drive. You can get a John Deere 1070 4WD 40hp for around $6500


----------



## TJ-Bill (Jul 28, 2011)

Well , I went and looked at the 624 tonight. The tractor wasn't bad really, new engine (used) new filters and lines, it started up real nice with no smoke. Switched gears smooth.

Draw backs were both front and rear tires on 1 side were toast.. and the loader (which was off and laying in the woods in pieces) was in rough shape. I think it's a bit big for what I need. I figured it was but I went to look anyway, I figure I'll never learn anything or have anything to compare the next 1 to if I don't start looking and kicking tires.

Some of you guys asked what my intentions are with the tractor.

We just moved into a 3000 acre ranch, we have 15 horses and 20 head of cattle along with a few hundred birds. I have about 750 acres of field I'd like to hay, and I figured I should get a good tractor.

So,,

I'm just messing with you.. hehehe..

I only have 10 acres, 2 horses and about 1-2 acres of field/mud.. the rest is wooded. My main reason for wanting the tractor is to blow the yard in the winter (including around the barn and manure pile) and for helping around the house (why I want the loader).. I do have wood to cut but hauling/skidding isn't really a worry. I'd like to clear some land and plant a garden but I'm not expecting miracles..


----------



## porta mill (Jul 28, 2011)

*tractor*

Are you dead set on a tractor? do you want to put a mower or other impements on the tractor? Are you are mainly looking to use it for wood prossessing and hauling ? Have you thougth about a skidsteere . You can lift heavy logs with a set of forks and cary them to your landing site, push brush or drag the tree to where you want to do your cutting and splitting . skidsteere's are alot harder to get stuck than a tractor you can always use the bucket to push your self out of the mud if you get stuck . If you have no experiance with a tractor and try to lift heavy logs on side hill it is possibal to flip the tractor over . If you have a heavy load on the loader the rear of the tractor gets very light .with a skidsteere is less likely to flip . I have a skidsteere and use of a tractor the tractor is only 20ish hp with a loder but I can say I would never give up the skidsteere it is much more use full to me . they do make blower attachments for skidsteeres also. Good luck with any thing you purchase.


----------



## farmerboybill (Jul 28, 2011)

Porta mill makes a very good point. Growing up on a 60 cow dairy farm in the 80's and 90's, we never had a loader tractor. I logged thousands of hours on a Bobcat 753. When I had my first opportunity to run a loader at age 19, I thought, "Why would anyone want THIS over a skid steer?!?" I have a 521 loader for my F-I-L's 2040, but took it off the day I got it. About everything I do is with a Deere 317. 

Skid steers are more maneuverable, have better visibility, more compact, have MANY more attachment options, and almost always have rollover and falling object protection. About the only thing a loader tractor has over a skid steer is the ability to travel at higher speeds (15 to 20 mph). Of course, you CAN get more capacity with a loader tractor if you look into a bigger one, but you're talking 60 hp. They're not gonna be rated much higher than a ton. A 753 Bobcat is 40 hp, has 1300 lb lift capacity, 13 GPM auxilliary oil capacity, 2600 lb tip capacity,and can usually be had for 7-10k


----------



## TreePointer (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm no expert on horses, but 10 acres is not too big for an under 50hp tractor. A 30-something hp diesel will probably get it done, but make sure you buy the tractor that can run the implements you want to run (PTO hp, overall weight, 3-pt hitch class, etc.)

I use a John Deere 4600 (1999) for most things:
- 43 hp Yanmar 4-cylinder diesel
- hydrostatic transmission (nice for intense loader work)
- 2/4WD
- cat-1 3-point hitch
- 35 hp rear PTO (540 rpm)
- 6" FEL
- 72" rotary brush cutter (Woods).
- 64" rear PTO snowblower (Frontier).

Used, it's still over 10K, but you might not need this much tractor.

Pics (sorry for the darkness--most were taken at dusk)


----------



## TreePointer (Jul 28, 2011)

As others have stated, many opt for the skidsteer. Around here, I often see skidsteers around barns with animals.


----------



## hydro2 (Jul 29, 2011)

I got rid of thisView attachment 192334
to get thisView attachment 192335
and never looked back. I have 337 acres and an outside woodburner. I bought the skidloader brand new along with steel tracks. I only put 300 hours on it in six years. I have 50 hours in my tractor in three months. 

It is a breeze to grade my roads with a boxblade. I can pull my wood trailer behind it and I don't need tracks to be able to move around in the woods. I had a bobcat skidloader before the jd. They were great when building my house. But I find the tractor so much more versatile. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## hydro2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Check out the forum tractor by net. They have lots of good info. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyT (Jul 29, 2011)

*John Deere 4600--One Tough Hombre*

Treepointer, nice post. My J.D. 1070 is a 1990 and is the same size as your 4600.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jul 29, 2011)

hydro2 said:


> I got rid of thisView attachment 192334
> to get thisView attachment 192335
> and never looked back. I have 337 acres and an outside woodburner. I bought the skidloader brand new along with steel tracks. I only put 300 hours on it in six years. I have 50 hours in my tractor in three months.
> 
> ...


artec package deal by any chance?


----------



## 4seasons (Jul 29, 2011)

*Just did this myself*

I recently got my first tractor myself and the thread about it is here
http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/173661.htm 

That is a 1401D Yanmar. 14 pto HP 4wd. As you can see it has been well abused and still runs well. I still have a few things to fix but I payed way less than the 5-6k you are talking about. Grey market tractors are were the deals are to be found. You have to do the research before you buy to make sure it is a common model and you can get parts for it but the value is in the used Japan imports. Yanmar built JD's compact tractors for years and they aren't China junk like some brands are. There are many other models and brands to choose from so look at all your options before you buy. It is also a great idea to take a tractor smart friend along to check the condition of the tractor. But don't let anyone tell you that a grey market tractor won't hold up or do the work of the overpriced big color brands.


----------



## TreePointer (Jul 29, 2011)

I just remembered that you'll be snow blowing in Canada--a model that can be fitted with an enclosed cab (permanent or removable) may be desirable.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 29, 2011)

Whole lotta quotes to go through here, bear with me. 


farmerboybill said:


> \IH has been dead since the 80's when Case bought them. They were killed a second time in the late 90's when New Holland bought Case and even deep-sixed the IH name. They made several good tractors (dunno 'bout the 624), but they're gone and parts get harder to find every year.
> 
> You pay more for Deere because Deere is still alive and mostly supports their past products.



True, except for parts availability. I can still get parts for my M Farmall over the counter, and I'd bet for any 30 series Case, probably older as well, and a 9N Ford at my local CNH (CaseNewHolland) dealer. Do a little research before posting my friend. Try to find parts for a JD5430 SP chopper next time you're in your Deere dealer...



Hedgerow said:


> Careful now.... Or I'll send pics of the Kioti DK65 getting the 4640 out of a real jam... In the 65 hp class, I'd put the one I got up against ANY other. 1100 hours and counting... Just saying...
> :confident:



No pics, didn't happen. With pics, you may be the coolest Koyotee tractor owner on the planet!




Oldtimer said:


> I'd rather have a 20 HP 4x4 than a 50 HP 2x4.
> 
> If you want a JD without the price, get an early to late 80s Yanmar. They made the JDs.
> 
> ...


 
Yanmar built the -50 and -70 series Deeres, I believe the 4000 series is built in GA now with some (mostly?) Yanmar parts.

I'll take ya up on the 20HP 4x vs 50hp 2x tractor any day. Hook onto whatever your lawn mower will drag, and me and my old farmall will drag your tractor and the load the other way. Power, traction, ballast, and a good operator will overcome a driving front axle any day. (Oldtimer, I've read enough of your posts to respect ya quite a bit, but that statement's over the top and you know it)



rancher2 said:


> This is so true. I work on a fair amount of tractors for people and parts are a real problem for the older tractors that there companys have sold out or are completely gone like white. Stay with John deere they hold there value and you can get parts.



Want White parts? Oliver parts? Minneapolis Moline parts? Cockshutt parts? Allis Chalmers parts? Massey Harris parts? Go to your local Agco dealer. Chances are they sold those tractors new back in the day and know all about em. AGCO still has parts for the infamous AC rotobaler in stock. If they'll fix one of them godforsaken pieces of excrement, they'll dang sure sell ya tractor parts.

Want an orphan tractor you cant find parts for? Try Porsche or Lamborghini (look it up folks, they both made tractors!)



JimmyT said:


> TJ-Bill, whatever you get just make sure it is four wheel drive. You can get a John Deere 1070 4WD 40hp for around $6500



4x4 is important on little tractors with loaders. The bigger the tractor gets, the less important the MFD is for loader use.



porta mill said:


> Are you dead set on a tractor? do you want to put a mower or other impements on the tractor? Are you are mainly looking to use it for wood prossessing and hauling ? Have you thougth about a skidsteere . You can lift heavy logs with a set of forks and cary them to your landing site, push brush or drag the tree to where you want to do your cutting and splitting . skidsteere's are alot harder to get stuck than a tractor you can always use the bucket to push your self out of the mud if you get stuck . If you have no experiance with a tractor and try to lift heavy logs on side hill it is possibal to flip the tractor over . If you have a heavy load on the loader the rear of the tractor gets very light .with a skidsteere is less likely to flip . I have a skidsteere and use of a tractor the tractor is only 20ish hp with a loder but I can say I would never give up the skidsteere it is much more use full to me . they do make blower attachments for skidsteeres also. Good luck with any thing you purchase.


 
Screw it, I'm not starting this fight again. Buy a dang tractor and enjoy it, or get a $#@@ skidsteer and ##### about how much the attachments cost, how it tears up the yard every time you turn around, how much the parts are, how big of a pain in the butt it is to get to everything you need to fix on it, how fast it sinks to the belly pan in mud, how much it costs for the 3/4 ton truck and 10,000GVW trailer to haul it from place to place with, and how big of a pain it is to put the steel tracks on just to go somewhere in bad conditions. Nope, not gonna start that fight. Skid steers are WAAAY better than tractors. You heard it here first folks.


----------



## porta mill (Jul 29, 2011)

I am not trying to tell this guy to buy a skidsteere I said I personally rather a skidsteere better than a tractor . I did not mean a skidsteere's is a better optsion for everyone. a tractor might be a better way to go . it was said a 3/4 ton truck and 10,000 gvw trailer will be needed to move a skidsteere . once you get over a 30 hp tractor what do you think will be needed to to haul it. not a mini van and a little homedepot trailer. any way good luck


----------



## BSD (Jul 29, 2011)

for only 10 acres I think you should look in the 35-50 hp range and 4wd. personally we have 3 kubotas in the family. a bx2350, b3030 and L48 TLB. the bbx2350 is an oversized garden tractor with a loader but I find its very useful for my biz. the b3030 is our newest purchase and its a nice little CUT. its pretty darn stout for its weight and size. It has a backhoe too. the L48 is our largest TLB. It's rated @ 2500lbs lift cap in the front and has a removeable hoe. I put a 6' snowblower on the rear in the winter. All of our machines are HST (hydrostatic shift tranny) and it's darn nice not to have to be banging gears all day long. A lot of tractor folks use them in hay fields or whatever and only have to shift a handful of times. if you're using it around a house and farm you're going to want HST. While I prefer Kubota, that 43hp deere is pretty much what I'm describing. IMO you're only going to buy a turd for $6000 budget. either up the budget or buy a smaller machine to tide you over for now.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 29, 2011)

JimmyT said:


> TJ-Bill, whatever you get just make sure it is four wheel drive. You can get a John Deere 1070 4WD 40hp for around $6500


 
Perhaps down in Dixie you can buy a 4x4 40HP Deere for that, but up in the great white north that machine will run you $15K minimum. 
I searched Dallas and Houston Texas for 4x4 tractors and was AMAZED. A Kubota 30HP 4x4 with a loader, york rake, and brush hog can be found for $10K down there...up here, add at least $8K.

I think there might be money to be made importing 4x4 tractors from the south to the north..


----------



## JimmyT (Jul 29, 2011)

*Cost of Living Index*



Oldtimer said:


> Perhaps down in Dixie you can buy a 4x4 40HP Deere for that, but up in the great white north that machine will run you $15K minimum.
> I searched Dallas and Houston Texas for 4x4 tractors and was AMAZED. A Kubota 30HP 4x4 with a loader, york rake, and brush hog can be found for $10K down there...up here, add at least $8K.
> 
> I think there might be money to be made importing 4x4 tractors from the south to the north..



Oldtimer, I know the cost of living is higher up North. I have seen property taxes on small houses in New York run $3500 and the same house down South will be $600.


----------



## farmerboybill (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey Steve, 

You make several good points, but there a few that are iffy.

You're right that 4wd won't overcome a 30 hp spread from 20 to 50 hp, BUT it will absolutely overcome a spread of 15 hp. Had oldtimer said his 20 horse will beat a 35 hp 2wd, he'd be right. You're also wrong about 4wd being less important on bigger tractors. Most new machines these days have 4wd. You would have a hard time finding a tractor manufactured in the past 15 years w/o 4wd. It isn't because a fellow is willing to pay 15K more for an ineffective option. Price out a new tractor today and the 4wd is a "Delete", not an "add" option.

I also disagree with your assessment of skid steers. Perhaps you owned a gas-powered OMC from the late 70's. I can do just about anything with a skid steer that you can do with a loader tractor and do it better. In fact, I can do more with a skid steer than you can do with a loader.

Yes, you can buy parts for a Farmall M ... at a CASE NEW HOLLAND DEALER! Would you take that M into the dealer for service? Ms are at least 57 years old and so simple that you fix just about anything on them with a locking pliers, and adjustable wrench, and baling wire. My point wasn't leveled only at IH (got one with a TA that is out or going out?), but towards any model tractor that no longer has support. Deere is abandoning some of the less popular and older models as well. Their support of the Yanmar Deere's is slipping. I couldn't get loader brackets to mount an 80 loader to a 1050. (anyone looking for an 80 loader to mount to an 870, 970, 1070?) 

I grew up on Deere and am indeed colorblind to them. We have a 1050, 2040, 3010, 3020, 4010, 2 - 4020s, 2-4430s, 4640, and 4840. We also have a 1086 sitting in the back of the shed with a blown engine and a bad TA and a Farmall M that sat in the shed for 20 years with a locked engine. Just got that one running again last year.

Maybe my point would better be rephrased as "Be careful about ANY model tractor you buy. Find out if they're supported by a local, knowledgeable dealer".


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 29, 2011)

farmerboybill said:


> Hey Steve,
> 
> You make several good points, but there a few that are iffy.
> 
> ...


 
I too, bled green for years... Still love em', among others... Not to be a smartass, but how many engines has that 4840 been through?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 29, 2011)

farmerboybill said:


> Hey Steve,
> 
> You make several good points, but there a few that are iffy.
> 
> You're right that 4wd won't overcome a 30 hp spread from 20 to 50 hp, BUT it will absolutely overcome a spread of 15 hp. Had oldtimer said his 20 horse will beat a 35 hp 2wd, he'd be right. You're also wrong about 4wd being less important on bigger tractors. Most new machines these days have 4wd. You would have a hard time finding a tractor manufactured in the past 15 years w/o 4wd. It isn't because a fellow is willing to pay 15K more for an ineffective option. Price out a new tractor today and the 4wd is a "Delete", not an "add" option.



True as well, but I was referring more to the size of machines the OP had interest in, not 150+HP MFWD is high on my "want" list for my next tractor, but it's not a "need". I've spent many hours in a 4650 2wd running next to a 4955MFWD, and on dry ground there's no difference.



> I also disagree with your assessment of skid steers. Perhaps you owned a gas-powered OMC from the late 70's. I can do just about anything with a skid steer that you can do with a loader tractor and do it better. In fact, I can do more with a skid steer than you can do with a loader.



WARNING: THE FOLLOWING IS MY OPINION ONLY! Skids are great digging and lifting machines. I'd like one some day. They are not worth a dang at pulling wagons, plows, haybines, balers, or whatnot. They can't run PTO equipment without a spendy hydraulic PTO attachment. Visibility sucks going backward, and forward speed is slow. They won't replace any tractor that's not a dedicated loader use only tractor. Not going any farther down this road again.



> Yes, you can buy parts for a Farmall M ... at a CASE NEW HOLLAND DEALER! Would you take that M into the dealer for service? Ms are at least 57 years old and so simple that you fix just about anything on them with a locking pliers, and adjustable wrench, and baling wire. My point wasn't leveled only at IH (got one with a TA that is out or going out?), but towards any model tractor that no longer has support. Deere is abandoning some of the less popular and older models as well. Their support of the Yanmar Deere's is slipping. I couldn't get loader brackets to mount an 80 loader to a 1050. (anyone looking for an 80 loader to mount to an 870, 970, 1070?)



Point taken, but parts and service are available. That's what I'm saying. I've got 2 Masseys here. I can get some stuff for them ordered through the local Deere dealer, or drive 35 miles to the AGCO dealer, and they've often got what I need. If not, they will direct ship it to the house.



> I grew up on Deere and am indeed colorblind to them. We have a 1050, 2040, 3010, 3020, 4010, 2 - 4020s, 2-4430s, 4640, and 4840. We also have a 1086 sitting in the back of the shed with a blown engine and a bad TA and a Farmall M that sat in the shed for 20 years with a locked engine. Just got that one running again last year.



I've spent a lot of time on the JDs - from a 70 up to an 8970. They're nice enough machines - except for that godforsaken hand clutch on the 2 poppers, but the price premium isn't worth it in my opinion.




> Maybe my point would better be rephrased as "Be careful about ANY model tractor you buy. Find out if they're supported by a local, knowledgeable dealer".



THAT sums it up perfectly! Rep headed your way. Sometimes arguing can be 2 guys with different opinions trying to say basically the same thing from different directions.


----------



## farmerboybill (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey Steve,

I'm glad we can mostly agree. Much better than going down the "You're stupid" "No you're stupid" route. What town are you in? My mom live in Rice Lake and the instructer I had at SWTC is from Chippwea Falls. Got a chance to tour the Leinies brewery recently. Tore up that they dropped Dopplebock. The 1888 isn't bad, though. Red ot Honey Weiss is about all I can reliably get at a bar or restaurant.

Hedgerow,

As far as I know, it has the original engine with 7000 hours. We bought it at 6000. Never heard of any problems related to the 466. Same engine in the 4640 and same as a 4440 and 4240 without intercooler. Maybe you're thinking about the 531 in the 6030 that preceded it? I know a lot of guys have 4840s turned up to idiotic levels. maybe they blow 'em when they get to 250 HP...


----------



## TJ-Bill (Jul 29, 2011)

Well I did it... I found one, went and looked at it twice and pulled the trigger.

It was a little over my budget and didn't come with a loader but I think it'll be dependable and a good work horse.














Here she is.. it's a beauty


----------



## s13rymos (Jul 29, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 29, 2011)

TJ-Bill said:


> Well I did it... I found one, went and looked at it twice and pulled the trigger.
> 
> It was a little over my budget and didn't come with a loader but I think it'll be dependable and a good work horse.
> 
> ...



I see you got the "never flat" tire option...:msp_thumbup: Nice one!


----------



## Rigwelder (Jul 29, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> I too, bled green for years... Still love em', among others... Not to be a smartass, but how many engines has that 4840 been through?:hmm3grin2orange:


 
So i also have a 4840 and i must be lucky as heck. Mine as 9100 hours and still going strong!!! It has never pulled a plow though. Always a grain cart tractor and bale mover. sometimes pull the harrow if we get behind. I love mine. use it for everything!



anyway back to the tread. sounds to me like buying a tractor up there is alot more exspensive than it is in my neck of the woods. I know thee are lots that bleed green in here. not saying that it is wrong but when you get to this size of tractor the field is pretty even. i have owned or operated almost every kind of tractor there is and you have to get pretty picky to tell. The only ones i dont like are the new imports they are cheap for a reason!! they are crap!!!!! now if we are talking big tractors or other large ag. equipment combines and such green is the only way to go. 

the 4wd option is unnecessary moving parts to have to fix in my mind. Learn how to operate a tractor and you can do anything with a 2wd tractor. notice i said operate. not drive. Anybody can drive a tractor in minutes. It takes a while to operate one! if you get my drift.


----------



## farmerboybill (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey Bill,

Glad to see you found a nice little unit. Let me know how it goes finding a cable lift loader for it! :msp_tongue:


----------



## TJ-Bill (Jul 29, 2011)

I haven't seen to many Used Deere around here. There's one across the street from me and the Kubota dealer. it's a 2002 4110 completely bare and they still want $10900 for it.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 29, 2011)

Rigwelder said:


> So i also have a 4840 and i must be lucky as heck. Mine as 9100 hours and still going strong!!! It has never pulled a plow though. Always a grain cart tractor and bale mover. sometimes pull the harrow if we get behind. I love mine. use it for everything!
> 
> We used ours for chisel plowing and chopping corn silage... Loved the tractor, but was on crank # 3 when we got rid of it. The 466 ci deere was known for being bullet proof, but not on that one. The 4440 on the other hand, has 9700 hours on it and still runs strong... Same motor block...
> 
> ...


 
In 2008 I resigned myself to buying a NEW loader tractor. I did my homework, and spent evenings going over literature and spec sheets. I visited every dealer in a 50 mile radius, and I found out there were no american made utility tractors in the 65 horse range made in the US... I wonder if that has changed? At the time I had to pick between India, Japan, Turkey, GB, Italy, and South Korea... Sad Huh?


----------



## TJ-Bill (Jul 29, 2011)

Found this one today.. seems cheap.

B275 INTERNATIONAL TRACTOR - New Brunswick Farming Equipment For Sale - Kijiji New Brunswick Canada.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 29, 2011)

TJ-Bill said:


> Found this one today.. seems cheap.
> 
> B275 INTERNATIONAL TRACTOR - New Brunswick Farming Equipment For Sale - Kijiji New Brunswick Canada.


 
Hey, that is pretty cheap... Can your local guy get parts for it? Comes with the snowblower?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 29, 2011)

Just to clarify, I said I'd rather have a 20 HP 4x4 _*personally*_ over a 50 HP 2x4. The 50 will have way more PTO power, but on hills and for steering in slick spots 4x4 wins.


----------



## TJ-Bill (Jul 29, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Hey, that is pretty cheap... Can your local guy get parts for it? Comes with the snowblower?


 
yeah comes with the blower.. I see that there's no piston for the front of the bucket but that's no biggie. I think the close dealer is 1 hr away. My neighbor is the King of internet shopping, So as long as I get a decent name I'm not to worried about parts.


----------



## TreePointer (Jul 29, 2011)

Oldtimer said:


> Just to clarify, I said I'd rather have a 20 HP 4x4 _*personally*_ over a 50 HP 2x4. The 50 will have way more PTO power, but on hills and for steering in slick spots 4x4 wins.



Those flatlanders can have their 2x4's! 

My w.PA hills call for 4x4 traction. 2x4 is a pain in the arse around here.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 29, 2011)

TreePointer said:


> Those flatlanders can have their 2x4's!
> 
> My w.PA hills call for 4x4 traction. 2x4 is a pain in the arse around here.


 
I just prefer the 4x4's for loader work... Period... But any loader tractor is better than no loader... Just about the handiest things made... I won't get Steve goin' on skid steers...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan (Jul 29, 2011)

I know it's not a well known brand to some but last year I bought 2 Yanmar 1986 4x4 YM336D's , no loader on either for 3600.00 $$ .
Both had suffered fire damage but a little Tremco (well a lot to be truthful ), some used tires , seats , fabrication of some parts and rewiring , both tractors are up and running for less than 1200.00 $$ .
Not the prettiest but simple to work on , some JD 1050 parts fit and I found that parts and tech support from Hoye Tractor to be first rate so an "Off " brand should not be written off as not worth looking at because a broken tractor costs money to fix , regardless of age or brand .


----------



## zogger (Jul 29, 2011)

*Green yanmars*



dancan said:


> I know it's not a well known brand to some but last year I bought 2 Yanmar 1986 4x4 YM336D's , no loader on either for 3600.00 $$ .
> Both had suffered fire damage but a little Tremco (well a lot to be truthful ), some used tires , seats , fabrication of some parts and rewiring , both tractors are up and running for less than 1200.00 $$ .
> Not the prettiest but simple to work on , some JD 1050 parts fit and I found that parts and tech support from Hoye Tractor to be first rate so an "Off " brand should not be written off as not worth looking at because a broken tractor costs money to fix , regardless of age or brand .



As far as I know, all the smaller JDs are rebadged yanmars. Sounds like you got a good deal there.

A friend of mine sells them, that's all he sells, used yanmars, says they are the best small compact tractor.

If I ever get a replacement for my little wheel horse, that's what I am getting. 

Larger, mid size tractor on up, I'd get a deutz, based on my experience with the ones here. Their engines are outstanding, used a lot on mining equipment.


----------



## dustytools (Jul 31, 2011)

TJ-Bill said:


> yeah comes with the blower.. I see that there's no piston for the front of the bucket but that's no biggie. I think the close dealer is 1 hr away. My neighbor is the King of internet shopping, So as long as I get a decent name I'm not to worried about parts.


 
Just to be safe I would recommend doing a little parts searching before you jump into the purchase. I bought a IH284 last year and its a tough little tractor so far but parts are very scarce for it. Best of luck to ya.


----------



## avason (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a kubota 1550 with a loader...I beat the snot out of that thing and she has never let me down. On another note if she didn't have 4x4 she would be useless.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 1, 2011)

Here's "the other orange tractor" doing it's weekly duties... 65HP 4x4 with a loader... Perkins diesel...
[video=youtube;GujWFNPUOFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GujWFNPUOFM[/video]


----------



## 4seasons (Aug 1, 2011)

dancan said:


> I know it's not a well known brand to some but last year I bought 2 Yanmar 1986 4x4 YM336D's , no loader on either for 3600.00 $$ .
> Both had suffered fire damage but a little Tremco (well a lot to be truthful ), some used tires , seats , fabrication of some parts and rewiring , both tractors are up and running for less than 1200.00 $$ .
> Not the prettiest but simple to work on , some JD 1050 parts fit and I found that parts and tech support from Hoye Tractor to be first rate so an "Off " brand should not be written off as not worth looking at because a broken tractor costs money to fix , regardless of age or brand .


 
The only argument with that is Yanmar is not an "off" brand tractor. They have some domestic dealers but those dealers won't support "grey market" tractors. However Hoye Tractor has a weath of info and you can get parts for them at your local NAPA. Yanmar is a world leader in diesel engine manufacturing and built the worlds first small horizontal diesel engine in 1933. The big issue most people have with them is the nature of "grey market" equipment. Due to the over intrusive nature of the government and legal system in this country anything not originally designed to be sold in the USA can run into legal problems. Therefore Yanmar will not support tractors in the US that were sold in Japan. There is nothing illegal about these tractors they just don't conform to the safety standards for new tractors in the US. Because of the fear and misinformation on these and other "grey market" tractors the sell for less money than a similar big name tractor. Like anything that you buy used, check things out before you buy, make sure you know what you are getting and what needs to be fixed and where you can get the parts to fix it. If you can avoid any Korea/Vietnamese refurbish tractors, and deal with honest sellers, you can find deals to be had.


----------



## motorhead327 (Aug 1, 2011)

Cant go wrong with a J.D 2440. We use one day in/day out on the farm. Generic pic, ours is heavily used!


----------



## yeehaw (Aug 4, 2011)

> Found this one today.. seems cheap.
> 
> B275 INTERNATIONAL TRACTOR - New Brunswick Farming Equipment For Sale - Kijiji New Brunswick Canada.




This is totally random that I found this (random googling). I registered on this site just to comment. The IH B-275 is like one of the tractor worlds best kept secrets, except it's not a secret at all. 

Amazing tractor for the money. 38HP diesel, live PTO, 4 speed tranny with Hi/Low range (8 gears in total + 2 reverse), differential lock, 3 point hitch etc... They're pretty popular in Canada, buying parts is a non issue. 

Best part of all; they're cheap and bullet proof. I clicked your link but it's already been taken down. If you find one in decent shape I would not hesitate to buy it.

EDIT: I will admit though, you're not going to be picking up thousands of pounds with the loader. A few 12' lengths of wet pine is no problem though.


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Aug 4, 2011)

I have a Mahindra 3525.It's stout as can be and built heavy.You can get a new Mahindra for about what you will pay for a used other brand.


----------



## promac850 (Aug 4, 2011)

I've heard lots of good about JD, MF, Mahindra, Kioti, Kubota, IH, Case, and many more...

It all comes down to this fact... they all have their better and crappier tractors, some are cheap to maintain, run forever, and are easy to find parts for... while some will charge you out the arse for a stupid small part and break down all the time. 

In general, older is better. Less wires, less crap to go wrong. Can be fixed with duct tape, screwdriver, pliers, wrench, bailing wire, twine, shop towels, and a hammer. Try that with some new tractor with all of that fancy electronic #### shoved up its ass. If you were to get it too wet, it might just quit on ya, and never start up for you again, even after cussing to the point that sailors nearby start blushing...

John Deere, Kubota, and Case, you are paying for a name more than anything else... a pair, yes, one pair for one side... of brake shoes for the ass end of the both famous and infamous 317 garden tractor are 100 bucks... hell, I did the whole ass end of a Honda CR-X for a parts cost of 98 bucks, that includes drums, shoes, hardware, and wheel cylinders... not super cheap generic crap parts either, these are decent parts that I put on.

Stupid... just stupid. The dealers probably make 30%+ profit on parts, and even more on actual shop work and such on mowers and tractors. It's like going to Cabela's for ammo and guns and such when you can get them for a _lot_ less at a good shop, or even online from a good source.

Speaking of 317's, one of mine broke a rod. Yep, the crank and rod are toast, everything else is okay and could be used in a correct rebuild for someone restoring a 317. 

Somehow, this Series I did not get improved to Series II on the rebuild done years ago in the 80's, and so from mowing the ditches on our property, we destroyed it. Oh well. We didn't pay that much for it in the first place. Guy did say it had the Series II update done on it, it's possible the oil pump went out or something.

Planning on a Briggs Vanguard kit for it when spare green swings around for it. It needs a new drive shaft too... I'm having a lot of trouble getting that off. Yes, I took the roll pin out. It will _not_ come off. Thought of a propane bernz-o-matic torch to heat it up so it expands and seeing if that helps... Also thought about the grinder with a cutoff wheel to make a place for something to spread the yoke piece on the input shaft to loosen its grip so I can slide it off.

Our other 317 is running great so far. We did pay quite a bit for this one... it was done right from what I can tell. It don't look real pretty, but sure runs good. Haven't had to do anything other than rear tires, the drive shaft, PTO clutch bearing, and the 30 buck mule drive pulley that exploded its bearing. Mower deck needed a spindle replacement, but so far, nothing else, well it does needs blades... Almost rust free too, even from years of mowing slightly damp grass. Clumps of wet grass fall out every now and then while mowing during the season. We've had it for 10 years now.


----------



## KiwiBro (Aug 4, 2011)

redheadwoodshed said:


> I have a Mahindra 3525.It's stout as can be and built heavy.You can get a new Mahindra for about what you will pay for a used other brand.


Hi. We've been looking at their 40 and 50HP tractors in the 35 series. They seem solid.
What year is your tractor, did you buy new, if so and you're happy with the vendor and their service, who was that?
Thanks.


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Aug 5, 2011)

KiwiBro said:


> Hi. We've been looking at their 40 and 50HP tractors in the 35 series. They seem solid.
> What year is your tractor, did you buy new, if so and you're happy with the vendor and their service, who was that?
> Thanks.


 
Mine is a 2007 model that I bought new after about 30 years of working on used tractors,old IH and 8N Fords mostly.
It was easy to buy, I bought mine from Big Bee in Sicily Island,Louisiana and they where about as good a vendor as any I guess, no complaints.I do my own service and I haven't needed any parts so I can't speak to that end of it.I can say, mine is one heavy duty tough well built machine and simple as well.I think I gave 8500$ for it new, and that's about what I would have paid for a used JD, Ford, Massey, or any of the other big name brands.
Also, my Dad bought a Mahindra 4052 in 1996, and it has been used pretty hard.The only thing he's done to it beside weld the exhaust pipe where he broke it off on a low limb,is replace the hydraulic pump about 5 years ago.Cost 230$ if I remember right.Hope this helps.


----------



## saxman (Aug 5, 2011)

When I was in the market for a new tractor I wanted to make sure I had a good dealer in case I did need parts or service support. I shopped Kubota, John Deere, Mahindra, Montana before I purchased. As far as price, Kubota and JD were close, but Mahindra and Montana were not that much cheaper. I chose a Kubota Grand L 3830 HST from a dealer that has been a family business for 3 generations. Shortly after I made my purchase the local Mahindra and Montana dealers were gone. I have been well pleased with my Kubota, price should not be the only consideration when chosing a tractor.

Steve


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Aug 5, 2011)

Yea but: Plowin' these fields in the hot summer sun
Over by the gate lordy here she comes
With a basket full of chicken and a big cold jug of sweet tea
I make a little room and she climbs on up
Open up the throttle and stir a little dust
Just look at her face she ain't a foolin' me

She thinks my tractor's sexy
It really turns her on
She's always starin' at me
While I'm chuggin' along
She likes the way it's pullin' while we're tillin' up the land
She's even kind of crazy 'bout my farmer's tan
She's the only one who really understands what gets me
She thinks my tractor's sexy

We ride back and forth 'til we run out of light
Take it to the barn put it up for the night
Climb up in the loft sit and talk with the radio on
She said she's got a dream and I asked what it is
She wants a little farm and a yard full of kids
And one more teeny weeny ride before I take her home

She thinks my tractor's sexy
It really turns her on
She's always starin' at me
While I'm chuggin' along
She likes the way it's pullin' while we're tillin' up the land
She's even kind of crazy 'bout my farmer's tan
She's the only one who really understands what gets me
She thinks my tractor's sexy

Well she ain't into cars or pickup trucks
But if it runs like a Deere man her eyes light up

She thinks my tractor's
She thinks my tractor's sexy
It really turns her on
She's always starin' at me
While I'm chuggin' along
She likes the way it's pullin' while we're tillin' up the land
She's even kind of crazy 'bout my farmer's tan
She's the only one who really understands what gets me

She thinks my tractor's sexy
She thinks my tractor's sexy
She thinks my tractor's sexy


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 5, 2011)

redheadwoodshed said:


> Yea but: Plowin' these fields in the hot summer sun
> Over by the gate lordy here she comes
> With a basket full of chicken and a big cold jug of sweet tea
> I make a little room and she climbs on up
> ...


 
Yes... This is true... But only if it's Painted John Deere green... Sorry redhead...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TJ-Bill (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm still looking.. I'm really trying to find one local and it's proving to be harder then I thought. I have my Eye one one at a Dealer it's a 69' Massey with industrial pump and loader. But I know it was probably a trade in and they gave the guy maybe $3k for it and now they gave it a quick paint job and want $6500 for it, plus I'd have to pay Tax. There's an Auction this Tuesday that I'm going to go to that has a nice Newer Case.. I figured if it went cheap I'd bid on it.

I'll keep you guys in the loop.

Bill


----------



## mooseracing (Aug 5, 2011)

Just keep hunting, craigslist, ebay, local trader papers. Eventually you can find what you need. Your price range you could get a diesel and I would put it at the top of the list of wants since you are talking sometimes of a savings of 50%.


----------



## KiwiBro (Aug 5, 2011)

redheadwoodshed said:


> Mine is a 2007 model that I bought new after about 30 years of working on used tractors,old IH and 8N Fords mostly.
> It was easy to buy, I bought mine from Big Bee in Sicily Island,Louisiana and they where about as good a vendor as any I guess, no complaints.I do my own service and I haven't needed any parts so I can't speak to that end of it.I can say, mine is one heavy duty tough well built machine and simple as well.I think I gave 8500$ for it new, and that's about what I would have paid for a used JD, Ford, Massey, or any of the other big name brands.
> Also, my Dad bought a Mahindra 4052 in 1996, and it has been used pretty hard.The only thing he's done to it beside weld the exhaust pipe where he broke it off on a low limb,is replace the hydraulic pump about 5 years ago.Cost 230$ if I remember right.Hope this helps.


Thank you.


----------



## Kensterfly (Aug 5, 2011)

I guess it depends what you want to do with it. I bought a 1952 Ford 8N when we moved out to the country five years ago. 12 acres, three of which are solid, thick woods. I originally bought it to mow then seven acre meadow. It came with a shredder. (Brush Hog.) Then I bought a 1942 Ferguson two bottom plow to turn over two and a half acres around the house to plant bermuda grass. 
The 8N had no problem pulling that plow. Then I paid $80 for a boom pole to help carry heavy things around the place. I also use it to pull logs out of the woods. I borrowed a neighbors box blade to resurface our private road and now I have a back blade to maintain it. A finish mower was added to mow the the 2.5 acres around the house. Also picked up a dirt/pond scoop for about $100 that is great for digging flowerbeds, hauling sand and gravel or even bringing in rounds that I've cut in the woods.

Because there were hundreds of thousands of these tractors built, and most of them are still in use, parts are readily available. I can walk into any Tractor Supply and get "1952 Ford 8N" parts right off the shelf. Try that with those off brand imports! You could build one of these from scratch with the parts easily found on line. As a last resort I can always get parts at the New Holland dealer but they cost a little more. 

It's a simple machine. I'm not a mechanic but I can read a shop manual. I've rarely had any trouble at all with my tractor but have been able to take care of everything myself. 

You can put a loader on one of these, too. I have no use for a loader and especially don't need one just because it looks cool.

You can find a running N tractor for $1500 and a really nice one for $3000 or so. And it will probably still be running for the next 60 years. Not sure you can say that for those expensive KabotaMahindryammerjammers.


----------



## zogger (Aug 5, 2011)

*thought of one more and they are cheap*

because you have to assemble them. Google up "chinese crate tractor". Saw one put together, that's it, looked like a small tractor. It was wicked cheap compared to other tractors. Tons of stuff on google about them, guys experience, etc. They ship it to you in a big crate, call it partially assembled. They got small gassers to fair/medium sized diesels. I think they even have a small crate crawler...

That's all I know about them..ya ya, chinese....so is 7/8ths of everything else and all the big "USA" corporations are doing business over there already, and I'd bet a nickel there's chinese parts in all those other brands mentioned.....


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 5, 2011)

Remember, folks, that OP also wants to run this tractor in the snow in Canada.


----------



## Kensterfly (Aug 5, 2011)

zogger said:


> because you have to assemble them. Google up "chinese crate tractor". Saw one put together, that's it, looked like a small tractor. It was wicked cheap compared to other tractors. Tons of stuff on google about them, guys experience, etc. They ship it to you in a big crate, call it partially assembled. They got small gassers to fair/medium sized diesels. I think they even have a small crate crawler...
> 
> That's all I know about them..ya ya, chinese....so is 7/8ths of everything else and all the big "USA" corporations are doing business over there already, and I'd bet a nickel there's chinese parts in all those other brands mentioned.....



Betcha there was wasn't a single Chinese part, or Japanese, or anything but American, in my 8N when it was built. Can't say that about the replacement parts, I'm afraid.


----------



## dingeryote (Aug 6, 2011)

TreePointer said:


> Remember, folks, that OP also wants to run this tractor in the snow in Canada.


 
Ya. FWA or give it up, and a Diff lock ya don't have to stand on is darn nice.

Lots to consider with width in the woods when snow gets added too.
Narrow can be darn handy.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## dancan (Aug 6, 2011)

A few ads on some cheaper tractors .


----------



## Moss Man (Aug 6, 2011)

TJ-Bill said:


> I'm still looking.. I'm really trying to find one local and it's proving to be harder then I thought. I have my Eye one one at a Dealer it's a 69' Massey with industrial pump and loader. But I know it was probably a trade in and they gave the guy maybe $3k for it and now they gave it a quick paint job and want $6500 for it, plus I'd have to pay Tax. There's an Auction this Tuesday that I'm going to go to that has a nice Newer Case.. I figured if it went cheap I'd bid on it.
> 
> I'll keep you guys in the loop.
> 
> Bill



The guys recommend a 4x4 if you can get one in your price range, that's sound advice. However, I have a 1973 John Deere 401 Industrial 4x2 with the industrial loader and 3-point hitch for sale, it has the 4 cylinder 65hp diesel motor and she runs real sweet.
It's right next door to you in Maine. I'll send you a pm Bill.


----------



## zogger (Aug 6, 2011)

*well, ok*



Kensterfly said:


> Betcha there was wasn't a single Chinese part, or Japanese, or anything but American, in my 8N when it was built. Can't say that about the replacement parts, I'm afraid.


 
I'll give ya that one! You ever see the kerosene attachment for your tractor?


----------



## Misfit138 (Aug 6, 2011)

JimmyT said:


> Oldtimer, I know the cost of living is higher up North. I have seen property taxes on small houses in New York run $3500 and the same house down South will be $600.


 
Find me a house in NY with $3500 in taxes and I'll find you a head of lettuce on the moon. 
I live in NJ and the taxes on the house I grew up in are over $11,000 per year for a 3 bedroom, 100'x100' lot.


----------



## brncreeper (Aug 6, 2011)

I've got a 1946 H that will run on kerosene. It also has magnetos, so you can run it without a battery. Dad has an Allis Chalmers 5020 compact, but the 4 wheel drive broke while loading black dirt. He can still use it, but only in 2 wheel drive. I don't have allot of faith in those 4x4 jap tractors.
The old iron is hard to beat!
View attachment 193276
View attachment 193277
View attachment 193278


----------



## mooseracing (Aug 8, 2011)

TreePointer said:


> Remember, folks, that OP also wants to run this tractor in the snow in Canada.


 
2wd is fine in the snow with chains. I can run around the yard in mine plowing with the front of the tractor sheetmetal. 

I also use mine to plow the driveway and clear areas to the barn, the only thing that would be nice is more weight and a cab. But if I was starting over, I would get a snowblower. You then only need to make a path instead of a parking lot since you need to be able to push all that snow somewhere out of the way. This year I will be using the truck as I have to split the tractor and throw in a new clutch and rear main.



Also being that some older tractors are being brought up, I wouldn't look at anything that doesn't have a Hi/Lo tranny or live PTO. Way too important to skip on those. Late 50's on up should be set. If you look at older tractors with a loader, make sure they have power steering and realize that some of those are meant for stall cleaning, nothing real heavy.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 8, 2011)

brncreeper said:


> I've got a 1946 H that will run on kerosene. It also has magnetos, so you can run it without a battery. Dad has an Allis Chalmers 5020 compact, but the 4 wheel drive broke while loading black dirt. He can still use it, but only in 2 wheel drive. I don't have allot of faith in those 4x4 jap tractors.
> The old iron is hard to beat!
> View attachment 193276
> View attachment 193277
> View attachment 193278


 
The 4020 is a classic for sure... 
Now would you please move those tires in to 60" please???!!! You're gonna run over your corn!!!


----------



## brncreeper (Aug 8, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> The 4020 is a classic for sure...
> Now would you please move those tires in to 60" please???!!! You're gonna run over your corn!!!


I bleed IH red, I've still got my H lolol! But the 4020 is special, it's the "57 chevy" for John Deere.
We're strictly grass hay and alfalfa farmers, no row crops. Eventually I'll have to move the right side wheel for a 5 bottom plow. I hope the hubs aren't frozen, I've been soaking them with oil just in case.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 8, 2011)

brncreeper said:


> I bleed IH red, I've still got my H lolol! But the 4020 is special, it's the "57 chevy" for John Deere.
> We're strictly grass hay and alfalfa farmers, no row crops. Eventually I'll have to move the right side wheel for a 5 bottom plow. I hope the hubs aren't frozen, I've been soaking them with oil just in case.


 
On the inside of your rims, you should have a second ridge. You should be able to move the outer rim in without moving the center hub. Should be 60" centers when moved. In many cases the fenders will have to be moved in a touch. But it'll look oh so sweet when it's done...


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 8, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> On the inside of your rims, you should have a second ridge. You should be able to move the outer rim in without moving the center hub. Should be 60" centers when moved. In many cases the fenders will have to be moved in a touch. But it'll look oh so sweet when it's done...


 
60" sux on singles, duals not as bad. Tractors get tippy when the wheels are cranked in tight, and even green tractors don't deserve to be upside down.

brncreeper, I hate moving wheels in and out. The left side on my M is still way out for cornpicker duty, something it hasn't done in 20 years, and the right side is moved in for plowing. It looks a little goofy, but it works for me.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 8, 2011)

Steve NW WI said:


> 60" sux on singles, duals not as bad. Tractors get tippy when the wheels are cranked in tight, and even green tractors don't deserve to be upside down.
> 
> brncreeper, I hate moving wheels in and out. The left side on my M is still way out for cornpicker duty, something it hasn't done in 20 years, and the right side is moved in for plowing. It looks a little goofy, but it works for me.


 
If you're tippy on 60" centers, you may be doing something you shouldn't... Just sayin there biggun...
:confident:


----------



## brncreeper (Aug 8, 2011)

Steve NW WI said:


> 60" sux on singles, duals not as bad. Tractors get tippy when the wheels are cranked in tight, and even green tractors don't deserve to be upside down.
> 
> brncreeper, I hate moving wheels in and out. The left side on my M is still way out for cornpicker duty, something it hasn't done in 20 years, and the right side is moved in for plowing. It looks a little goofy, but it works for me.



The old 756 gas still has the wheels moved out from it's 234 mounted picker days. Had both the sheller and ear corn attachments. But yeah, I hate moving wheels too. I've got an IH 550 plow that's gonna see some sod plowing one of these years. I've also got M&W 9 bolt hubs and duals, so maybe both wheels all the way in with duals would be the way to go.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 8, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> If you're tippy on 60" centers, you may be doing something you shouldn't... Just sayin there biggun...
> :confident:


 

I've got a lot of sidehills here. Not Palouse country big, but some of em nearly as steep. Most guys around here keep their wheels out wide unless they're doing row work. I've sprayed for my buddy before with a 7600 Deere on singles @60" and it's way more pucker factor than I care for. Thankfully he's got a Rogator now.

My stuff is still on 38" rows, and will probably stay that way as I don't do enough to justify changing.

Here's a pic of one of my sidehills. It's steeper in person, trust me.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 8, 2011)

Steve NW WI said:


> I've got a lot of sidehills here. Not Palouse country big, but some of em nearly as steep. Most guys around here keep their wheels out wide unless they're doing row work. I've sprayed for my buddy before with a 7600 Deere on singles @60" and it's way more pucker factor than I care for. Thankfully he's got a Rogator now.
> 
> My stuff is still on 38" rows, and will probably stay that way as I don't do enough to justify changing.
> 
> Here's a pic of one of my sidehills. It's steeper in person, trust me.


 
Understood... We never know which one will get the tap for sprayer duty around here, so they all get set up on 60's... Pretty level around here though...


----------



## Sagetown (Aug 8, 2011)

Just about any tractor around here with a frontend loader in good working condition is gonna be $10,000 minimum.


----------



## TJ-Bill (Aug 8, 2011)

this popped up today..
1962 international b275 tractor - New Brunswick Farming Equipment For Sale - Kijiji New Brunswick Canada.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 8, 2011)

TJ-Bill said:


> this popped up today..
> 1962 international b275 tractor - New Brunswick Farming Equipment For Sale - Kijiji New Brunswick Canada.


 
That's an interesting setup!


----------



## czar800 (Aug 8, 2011)

IH 1026








IH 856


----------



## mimilkman1 (Aug 8, 2011)

The 1026 with a straight pipe prolly leaves your ears ringin.


----------



## czar800 (Aug 8, 2011)

mimilkman1 said:


> The 1026 with a straight pipe prolly leaves your ears ringin.


 


ear plugs are a must, we use it to spray and round bale mostly.


----------



## brncreeper (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice IH tractors there. I would think the 1026 would make an ideal loader tractor with the hydro. On the down side I have heard hydros are very costly to fix.


----------



## Moss Man (Aug 11, 2011)

How's the search coming along?


----------



## TJ-Bill (Aug 11, 2011)

slow .. I looked at another IH the other day I was sold until I found out it a single stage clutch.. Talked to my grandfather, he offered to sell me his 85 Case Backhoe for $10k.. very tempting but out of my budget.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 11, 2011)

Are they really that few and far between up there? You can't swing a dead cat around here without hitting a tractor for sale... Or is it just finding one in the "under 5000 price range"? That's a bit tougher... What happened with the one you found with the homemade cab and snow blower?


----------



## TJ-Bill (Aug 11, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Are they really that few and far between up there? You can't swing a dead cat around here without hitting a tractor for sale... Or is it just finding one in the "under 5000 price range"? That's a bit tougher... What happened with the one you found with the homemade cab and snow blower?


 
we're not a really heavily populated area. There's tractors for sale but I'm not in huge hurry, I want to find the right tractor for what I need. My budget is $7K there lots of tractors out there for that price. The fact that I'm looking for 1 with a loader and closer to home is narrowing my options.

the one with the home built cab was good but the loader arms were narrowed at some point in time for some reason and it was only a single stage clutch.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 11, 2011)

TJ-Bill said:


> we're not a really heavily populated area. There's tractors for sale but I'm not in huge hurry, I want to find the right tractor for what I need. My budget is $7K there lots of tractors out there for that price. The fact that I'm looking for 1 with a loader and closer to home is narrowing my options.
> 
> the one with the home built cab was good but the loader arms were narrowed at some point in time for some reason and it was only a single stage clutch.


 
Too bad... That seemed like a good price. Don't know what a snow blower is worth, but I sure could have used one last year!!!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Sagetown (Aug 11, 2011)

I just got my 2011 9th edition of 'FASTLINE.COM'. It is stuffed full of tractors. Example: I'm looking at an AC D17 w/Loader. 52hp, Frt. Pump for $6,900. It's located in Winfield, KS at SCHMIDT & SONS. 
Finding one locally may take awhile. Most in this book are fairly new with cabs.
Back in July, a man came on the ranch to custom bale my hay. One of his tractors is a brand new KUBOTA 70hp with roll-bar canapy 4wheel drive and front and rear end mounted hay stingers. I've always be skeptical of those tractors till he let me get behind the wheel of that one. After showing me the basics of starting and shifting, he turned me loose on it to fetch 132 large round bales scattered over 90 acres and place them in a staging area where he could load and haul them away. Once I got the hang of it all I can say is "SWEET".


----------



## brncreeper (Aug 12, 2011)

Just a reminder, before you buy that big shiny new tractor be sure you have a valid CDL.:alien2:
http://www.gazettevirginian.com/ind...oposed-rule-on-farms-called-absurd?format=pdf

Proposed rule on farms called ‘absurd’
Written by Sonny Riddle
12:00 am 08/12/11 -
A new rule being proposed by the federal Department of Transportation would require farmers
to get commercial drivers licenses.
The Federal Motor Carrier Safety Administration, which is a part of DOT, wants to adopt
standards that would reclassify all farm vehicles and implements as Commercial Motor
Vehicles, officials said. Likewise, the proposal, if adopted, would require all farmers and
everyone on the farm who operates any of the equipment to obtain a CDL, they added.
The proposed rule change would mean that anyone who drives a tractor or operates any piece
of motorized farming equipment would be required to pass the same tests and complete the
same detailed forms and logs required of semi-tractor trailer drivers.
Drivers would keep logs of information including hours worked and miles traveled. Vehicles
would be required to display DOT numbers. A CDL in Virginia costs $64 for eight years, or $8
per year, not including the cost of an instructional class and the written test.
If the DOT reclassifies farm vehicles and implements as commercial vehicles, the federal
government will have regulatory control over the nation’s farm workers, estimated at over
800,000, by requiring them to have commercial drivers licenses.
That possibility worries county farmers and others in Halifax County interested in agriculture.
“I have a CDL, but very few farmers have one,” said Nathalie farmer Ronnie Waller. “This is just
another bureaucratic hurdle for the farmer.
“It’s hard enough fighting Mother Nature, insects and all…now we have to fight the federal
1 / 3
Proposed rule on farms called ‘absurd’
Written by Sonny Riddle
12:00 am 08/12/11 -
government,” he added. “We’re getting more rammed down our throats, and I could see
repercussions across the nation. This move is another inane gesture in my opinion,” Waller
concluded.
Bruce Pearce, Halifax County Soil and Water Conservation district manager, agrees with
Waller.
“It’s absurd, we’re being regulated out of business,” Pearce said. “I can see where you need to
take precautions if you take these things on the interstate.”
Pearce said driving a tractor on a road is not like driving a semi-tractor trailer on the highway.
“If it passes, there will be a lot of citations written,” he said. “It’ll create a financial burden on the
farmer.
“Many farm workers are migrant workers, and they don’t have drivers licenses,” he said.
“If this thing passes, it would be detrimental to the agriculture business,” said Jason Fisher,
Halifax County Extension agent for Forestry and Natural Resources. “They’re going to get a
bigger fight from other places.
“It would be stifling to agriculture,” he said. “For the producers here, we’re looking to do things to
help them maintain their farms. CDLs would mean additional costs to the farmers.”
Scott Crowder, Halifax County Farm Bureau president, agrees with Fisher.
“I think it’s absurd,” he said. “It’s just more federal bureaucracy and another infringement on
small business.”
2 / 3
Proposed rule on farms called ‘absurd’
Written by Sonny Riddle
12:00 am 08/12/11 -
Crowder said farm tractors and other machinery on county roads is a common sight in most
rural areas.
“When you live in a rural community seeing farm equipment on the road is just something that’s
a part of life,” he said. “If this thing passes, it will create more strain on small business, and
that’s what farmers are. It will affect their bottom line. Call your congressman and senators,” he
concluded.


----------



## bluestem (Aug 12, 2011)

No way the DOT would do that, I don't know any farmers around here that have a CDL, except the folks that also drive commercial, but I'm guessing every congressman or senator in the midwest would get voted out of office if this ever passed!


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 12, 2011)

That's ultimately a push to get farms under federal control (taxes, regulations) and the workers unionized, and it's going to be very difficult to get passed _out in the open_.


----------



## DIESELBOB (Aug 12, 2011)

TJ-Bill said:


> Well I did it... I found one, went and looked at it twice and pulled the trigger.
> 
> It was a little over my budget and didn't come with a loader but I think it'll be dependable and a good work horse.
> 
> ...


 
Looks like a old AC


----------



## zogger (Aug 12, 2011)

*Ya*



brncreeper said:


> Just a reminder, before you buy that big shiny new tractor be sure you have a valid CDL.:alien2:
> http://www.gazettevirginian.com/ind...oposed-rule-on-farms-called-absurd?format=pdf
> 
> Proposed rule on farms called ‘absurd’
> ...



I heard about this a couple weeks back and was talking to my boss about it. He's one of the oldest big farmers around here and was already aware of it. He doesn't think it will ever come to pass.

BUT...the government is going for broke to increase revenues, plus control over their peons, plus HUGE agribiz do not like smaller farmers. They want a handful of big companies to control the entire vertical food production stack. They want all the mom and pops and little farmers gone, want to take the land, and make it so only the most well connected can farm. It's an outright attack on yet another aspect of "the middle class". They only want two classes, just a return to the old ways. 

I noted this some years ago, the attacks on the middle class from every direction possible, and coined a term for it I used in my writings, "technofeudalism".


----------



## Sagetown (Aug 12, 2011)

That proposal will never happen!
In many states the farm tractor has the right-of-way when traveling on roads. Twenty mph is max speed for these big machines.
What's more, many farm children are knowledgeable of tractor operation and help move equipment from field to field.


----------



## dancan (Aug 12, 2011)

TJ-Bill said:


> slow .. I looked at another IH the other day I was sold until I found out it a single stage clutch.. Talked to my grandfather, he offered to sell me his 85 Case Backhoe for $10k.. very tempting but out of my budget.


 
1965 vs 1985 
Old farm tractor with weak loader vs the loader on the Case
Pto and 3pt vs real backhoe
How it was used and abused by someone vs How it was used and abused by someone you know
Parts availability vs Parts availability
Things to weigh out but if it were me I'd be negotiating a payment plan on what I couldn't come up with and would be driving a Case .


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 13, 2011)

brncreeper said:


> Just a reminder, before you buy that big shiny new tractor be sure you have a valid CDL.:alien2:
> http://www.gazettevirginian.com/ind...oposed-rule-on-farms-called-absurd?format=pdf
> 
> Proposed rule on farms called ‘absurd’
> ...


 
Not happening. FMCSA just in the last couple of days decided (after every company and business group involved in ag lobbied hard against it) that there would be no changes to the CDL rules regarding farm equipment, or even changing any of the current exemptions farmers have to use commercial vehicles to transport crops from field to market.

Read more here if you're interested: https://www.farmanddairy.com/news/u...ulations-for-american-ag-community/28141.html


----------



## mooseracing (Aug 13, 2011)

dancan said:


> 1965 vs 1985
> Old farm tractor with weak loader vs the loader on the Case
> Pto and 3pt vs real backhoe
> How it was used and abused by someone vs How it was used and abused by someone you know
> ...


 

I would agree with you except for one thing, is it a true TLB or a tractor with loader and backhoe attachment. If it is the first he then won't be able to use any 3 pt attachments. It also will more than likely be way to heavy to move around with anything other than a truck bigger than a 1 ton. I am basing this off of Case's most popular backhoe the 5xx series, alot of them were 15k lbs and up fully setup.

I definitely wouldn't buy something with a single stage clutch no matter what though if you are using PTO implements.


----------



## hanniedog (Aug 13, 2011)

Ya want sticker shock try pricing a used 4wd tractor in 200-250hp range. Wasn't on the needed list until the old IH 3588 developed a tick in the tranny. Only a couple chipped gears and a ring and pinion about ready for replacement.


----------



## zogger (Aug 13, 2011)

*every boy needs a steiger!*



hanniedog said:


> Ya want sticker shock try pricing a used 4wd tractor in 200-250hp range. Wasn't on the needed list until the old IH 3588 developed a tick in the tranny. Only a couple chipped gears and a ring and pinion about ready for replacement.



with *tracks*

Ya, I went internet window shopping for one...whoa doggies....

Still would be cool though, I bet I could park it out front here and sell rides in the thing!

I have an airstrip I mow...I could do it in one pass with some hugemongous gang mower!

yessirree, five minutes, DONE. 

Build a camper on it! A four track RV!

man, every boy needs one....

Steiger® & Quadtrac® Series 4WD Tractor | Case IH

they need a dollars per minute run time gauge on them things....


----------



## hanniedog (Aug 14, 2011)

Plenty of Steigers out there but most are setup for only tillage work. We need one that you can side dress with so you need narrower tires, axle duals, 3 pt and a pto. So that narrows you choices a bunch. And the hunt goes on.


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 14, 2011)

Ford 3000 gas is listed as 35 HP. With a set of good tire chains on it handles the FEL with the wide 5 ft loader in the sand pit and plays with the snow. Added a 6.5 foot Ber Vac snow blower to it and it doers a nice job but the tractor would work even better with live power.







Put that same blower on My 5000 ford gas Dynoed at 57 HP with Live power and what a big difference. It will throw snow about 70 feet. the 5000 diesels sell in the area of 5 to 6 K very poplar tractors in diesel form since you can adjust the pump up into the80 HP range very easy. same basic engine as the Ford 7000 diesel.
Parts are easy to get for them also and not so hy tec as to make them hard to work on.

I also like my Allis Chalmbers D17 it has plenty of power for the job but one should look for the series 2 or above to get the 3 point hitch and nothave to monkey around making one .

 Al


----------



## hanniedog (Aug 14, 2011)

You can't beat the Ford 2,3,4,5,6,or 7000 series tractors with a stick. Dependable and plenty of parts available.


----------



## TJ-Bill (Aug 15, 2011)

Well well well,, some interesting things. My neighbour has offered to buy an easement of the side of our property. He right on the line and would like to have a little buffer and extend his driveway in behind his garage. We're talking 10meters 70-80 meters. He'll pay for all the costs and get it surveyed and he'd give me cash! I'll never use that piece so I'm thinking about it. I've asked my uncle what he\d charge me to float the Backhoe down. I went and found some pictures from this summer, I forgot that the backhoe was 4x4 too!!


----------



## hydro2 (Aug 15, 2011)

KiwiBro said:


> artec package deal by any chance?


 
A what package deal??


----------



## KiwiBro (Aug 16, 2011)

There's a crowd called Artec that package Mahindras with Lawrimore trailers and a few attachments. Your trailer looks a bit like one of those so I thought maybe you had bought from those guys (a long shot, I know). I'm looking at buying a new Mahindra and wondering if I should buy from USA while our dollar is relatively high against the greenback, but it's quite a risk if anything went wrong.


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 16, 2011)

Hard to beat the Allis 175 to 190 tractors also. I would also add in the Massey Ferguson 165 and ups, My brother has a 65 from the 60's he likes a lot too.

 Al


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 16, 2011)

Bill, that's a nice lookin TLB. Just keep in mind that even with 4x4, mud is their achilles heel. Lots of weight on small tires with not a lot of ground clearance = easy to stick. On the bright side, between the bucket and the hoe, you have plenty of options for self extrication.



alleyyooper said:


> Hard to beat the Allis 175 to 190 tractors also. I would also add in the Massey Ferguson 165 and ups, My brother has a 65 from the 60's he likes a lot too.
> 
> Al


 
I love my 180 MF, but the sore spot on these is that most of the parts you're gonna have to work on are internal. Brakes are inside the axles, 2 hydraulic pumps and 3 clutches (if ya have multi power) that require splits in 2 different places, etc. The Perkins diesels are bulletproof, but if the pump and injectors are worn, they're hard starters cold.

Like I said, I love mine, but I've got a lifetime of experience with it, so I know my way around it with a set of wrenches as well. Plenty of other machines are similar in PITA to work on, I'm just sayin what I know about mine.

The 100 series ACs were pretty popular around here as well, but I don't have any experience with them.


----------



## hydro2 (Aug 16, 2011)

KiwiBro said:


> There's a crowd called Artec that package Mahindras with Lawrimore trailers and a few attachments. Your trailer looks a bit like one of those so I thought maybe you had bought from those guys (a long shot, I know). I'm looking at buying a new Mahindra and wondering if I should buy from USA while our dollar is relatively high against the greenback, but it's quite a risk if anything went wrong.


 
No not that package!! I really like mine. It took me a year to decide to finally sell the skid loader. I don't miss it at. I mean not at all. I had two skid loaders prior to the tractor. I have almost 50 hours on the tractor already and wood cutting season has not yet started. My skid loader had to be chained or running tracks to get around in the woods very well. The tractor is a tank and I like the loader being way out front for pushing brush. Yea our dollar tanked!!! UGGG What would you have to pay in taxes? I looked at 
Kubota, JD and Kiota before deciding on the Mahindra. It is heavy and digs well. I have a tooth bar for it also.


----------



## dancan (Aug 16, 2011)

Congrats on the machine !


----------



## hydro2 (Aug 17, 2011)

dancan said:


> Congrats on the machine !


 
Thank you very much!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ-Bill (Aug 18, 2011)

I can almost Feel that Backhoe.. I decided to part out my Jeep and get some more cash. I've had it posted for about 5 hrs in a couple of the local 4x4 clubs and parts are a flying!! ahehehe


----------



## mooseracing (Aug 19, 2011)

It's worth it, that is a very popular model and there is information and parts galore everywhere.

I'm trying to find one that needs work to get into my price range. 

FYI, it is easy to get stuck with that thing, but the hoe has enough power to pick the ass end up and plant it out of the way. If you have any wet areas you will learn how to use your brain to control the loader and hoe at the same time to flip you out of tough spots.


----------



## TJ-Bill (Aug 19, 2011)

mooseracing said:


> It's worth it, that is a very popular model and there is information and parts galore everywhere.
> 
> I'm trying to find one that needs work to get into my price range.
> 
> FYI, it is easy to get stuck with that thing, but the hoe has enough power to pick the ass end up and plant it out of the way. If you have any wet areas you will learn how to use your brain to control the loader and hoe at the same time to flip you out of tough spots.


 
you mean like this

[video=youtube_share;qcupUY99xiY]http://youtu.be/qcupUY99xiY[/video]


----------



## mimilkman1 (Aug 19, 2011)

Thats handy when you need it, but it is awful hard on the machine. All of that stress on the front arms and cyllinders can't be to good for it.

Kyle


----------



## TJ-Bill (Nov 2, 2011)

Here's my daughter looking at daddy's new toy.









Just waiting to get it picked up and brought down, I can't wait.


----------



## nysparkie (Nov 2, 2011)

TJ-Bill said:


> In celebration of my 1000th post I figured I'd bite the bullet and go get myself a Tractor. I was at the dealer and had my eye on a nice 50 hp M Series Kubota then I went inside and found out the price..
> 
> SOOOO.. In my real life I'll be lookign to spend about $5-6K on an older tractor.. I'm looking for 1 with a loader and I plan to put a blower on the back come winter. I know this is a loader question but I'm looking for advice on what to buy and what to stay away from. I know I know it's like a 16 year old asking a bunch of guys at the Bar what kind of car he should buy! But I'm know crap about tractors, all I know is I want a good make so I can buy parts when the 40 Yr/old thing breaks down.
> 
> I'm calling a guy tomorrow about a 75' International , 60 hp with a loader. I wouldn't even know how to turn it on. If I go to look at it I'll bring help!~uttahere2:


 
Did you look at that Tractors from Northern Tools? Yes there are Foreign made but from what I hear they are reliable and less expensive. Just throwing this out there for an idea.


----------



## nysparkie (Nov 2, 2011)

TJ-Bill said:


> In celebration of my 1000th post I figured I'd bite the bullet and go get myself a Tractor. I was at the dealer and had my eye on a nice 50 hp M Series Kubota then I went inside and found out the price..
> 
> SOOOO.. In my real life I'll be lookign to spend about $5-6K on an older tractor.. I'm looking for 1 with a loader and I plan to put a blower on the back come winter. I know this is a loader question but I'm looking for advice on what to buy and what to stay away from. I know I know it's like a 16 year old asking a bunch of guys at the Bar what kind of car he should buy! But I'm know crap about tractors, all I know is I want a good make so I can buy parts when the 40 Yr/old thing breaks down.
> 
> I'm calling a guy tomorrow about a 75' International , 60 hp with a loader. I wouldn't even know how to turn it on. If I go to look at it I'll bring help!~uttahere2:



PROBABLY MORE THAN YOU WISH TO SPEND BUT AGAIN, I THROW THIS OUT THERE.
FREE SHIPPING — NorTrac 40XT 40 HP 4WD Tractor with Loader & Backhoe
FREE SHIPPING — NorTrac 40XT 40HP 4WD Tractor with Loader
FREE SHIPPING — NorTrac 40XT 40HP 4WD Tractor
5 out of 5 5 / 5
Not yet rated
Not yet rated
Item# 511322
Item# 511222
Item# 511122



Only $25,999.99
Only $18,999.99
Only $13,999.99

FREE SHIPPING — NorTrac 50XT 4WD Tractor — 50 HP, Model# FT504
FREE SHIPPING — NorTrac 50XT 50 HP Tractor with Loader & Backhoe
FREE SHIPPING — NorTrac 50XT 50 HP 4WD Tractor with Front-End Loader
5 out of 5 5 / 5
Not yet rated
Not yet rated
Item# 188530
Item# 188532
Item# 188531



Only $15,999.99
Only $28,999.99
Only $21,999.99

FREE SHIPPING — NorTrac 70XT 70 HP 4WD Tractor with Loader & Backhoe
FREE SHIPPING — NorTrac 70XT 70 HP 4WD Tractor with Loader
FREE SHIPPING — NorTrac 70XTC 70 HP 4WD Tractor
Not yet rated
Not yet rated
Not yet rated
Item# 511323
Item# 511223
Item# 511123



Only $38,999.99
Only $32,999.99
Only $26,999.99


----------

